# Long/Overgrown beak



## ReeseLoveSkye (Sep 25, 2016)

My two hear old parakeet Skye's beak is a little bit too long. I am unable to take her to a vet as we have no vets here that treat birds. She has a cuttlebone in her cage which she uses from time to time. Her diet is mostly seed, she refuses to eat pelllets, and she doesn't really eat vegetables. (Not very healthy I know) I don't know what to do for her. Please help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If there are truly no Avian Vets near you, then find a good exotic vet that treats small birds.

Member Clinics « Idaho Veterinary Medical Association

An Avian or Exotic Vet can trim your budgie's beak and do the necessary tests to determine if there is a vitamin deficiency or underlying disease causing the overgrowth. An overgrown beak can sometimes be a sign of liver disease.

It would be best for your budgie overall if you work to convert her to a healthier diet.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

The problem with overgrown beaks is that depending on the length, the bird can reach a point where it is unable to eat properly, to keep the feathers well maintained by preening, etc.
This is something that truly needs to be addressed by an avian vet specialist.
It's important that you find out the exact cause for the beak's excessive growth and the avian vet will also trim your Skye's beak.

I also don't have the luxury of having avian vet services on the town I live in, but that doesn't mean I will not take my birds to the avian vet whenever needed.
This one has avian vet services: North Idaho Animal Hospital :: Home

You can search for more clinics with avian services on the surrounding areas near your town.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear that little Skye has a little bit of an overgrown beak! Unfortunately, that is not something that can be corrected at home; the beak needs to be filed by a professional to prevent injury to her. If it is that long, she will not be able to file it down by herself simply by chewing on a mineral block/cuttlebone or rubbing it on a perch. 

Aluz and FaeryBee have both given great resources and advice, and I hope you're able to take her into a vet soon!

Please keep us posted on how she does. :fingerx:

Additionally, be sure to read through all the links provided by FaeryBee as they will be very helpful in keeping you updated on the best of budgie care practices!  

Cheers! :wave:


----------

